# lost droid x.



## Grizzedout (Sep 18, 2011)

? I have is how can I get past activating the phone. I was recently given a DROID x. My buddy soft bricked it along time ago and reported it for insurance.he gave it to me so I can use it to try dev on. But I don't know how to get past the activating part. Should I try to activate just so it can get me past that part? So I can run the phone.


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

http://www.droid-life.com/2010/06/10/tip-how-to-bypass-android-activation-screen-on-motorola-droid/


----------



## Grizzedout (Sep 18, 2011)

Holy cow that was easy. Thanks a bundle. I owe you one.


----------

